# Multiuser Server?



## Martoo (29. Dezember 2006)

Huhu.
Ich hab ~ will ja einen Multiuser Chat programmieren. Dafür brauche ich dann ja auch einen Multiuser Server !
Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen? Am besten Kostenlos 

Wenns geht noch kurz erläutern wie ich ihn installieren kann... 

bei meinem alten Freund  hab ich leider nicht viel gefunden...

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfen 


Achja: Ich hab das Thema jetzt mal hierrein geschrieben, ich wusste nicht wohin damit und da ich den Chat mit Flash mache, dachte ich mal ich schreibs hier rein


----------



## luke_the_duke (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

stimmt, doch sogar dafür haben wir hier ein eigenes Forum .

Meines Wissens kannst du einen Chat jedoch auch mit einem "normalen" Webserver realisieren.

gruss


----------

